# OBD II Port Problem



## BeeoBeeo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys im having a few problems with a bluetooth OBD Scanner, i have 2 Ebay scanners the first was working up until recently and the second has the same problem as the first (i bought the second after the first stopped working).

For reference this is the scanner

When either is plugged in the scanners show a light on Power but are not visible via bluetooth and do not show the ECU light.

I stopped using it for a while and discovered this problem after i installed a K&N Pod filter and had to disconnect the battery.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd get a non-Bluetooth scanner and double-check. Something says it's the cheap Chinesium scanner, not your car.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I found that the cheap Chinese scanner worked fine, but not if it was asked too many questions.

So, I paid the money and got the ScanTool.net LLC - Scan Tools, PC, iPhone, & Android based OBD-II (OBD2) Interfaces, OBD diagnostic software unit, which hasn't hiccuped on me since.


----------



## GrafikDihzahyn (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but searched for info to no avail...

I'm waiting on the Scantool OBDLink LX to arrive and was wondering if anyone has used that model with their Cruze? Starting to think I should have bought the MX instead with the support for GMLAN. I'm mainly interested in being able to diagnose fault codes. So long as the LX allows me to do that it should be fine.


----------



## Curtis Tsui (Mar 13, 2014)

This has been attempted by ASE certified mechanics with different OBD-II scanners. Here's the odd thing: The codes will pull up when a dealer, and even an emissions station hooked them up to whatever computer they were using.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can find the answers to your questions here. Torque — OBD2 Performance and Diagnostics for your Vehicle

I have several of these ELM327 scanners. With some, looked like a six year old kid put them together to find out later a six hour kid did put them together. These can be cleaned up, but others with defective components are trashcan suitable.

Saveable scanners have extremely poor soldering between the OBD connector and the PCB board.

My most recent problem with Made in China sh!t was with my White Rogers main gas valve in my furnace with erratic operation. Could have removed it and get another POS from my dealer under warranty. But at 3:00 AM in an ice cold home, elected to remove the PCB from this unit. Only to find where they plugged the solenoids into a PCB, completely miss the holes for the female receptacles. Used that dang lead free solder, so used my desoldering tool to remove all the components, tested each one, cleaned up the board and went back to old 60-40 lead tin. Also the leads of the solenoid were poorly soldered to the terminals.

Now I am assured this valve is reliable, before this was my kids flat screen TV, hundreds of bad soldering connections, should I go on and on with before and before? Have yet to replace a PCM or BCM or most any other vehicular electronic component, just darn poor workmanship. And really don't like to lay out as much as a thousand bucks for a board that only cost about 8 bucks to manufacture. 

Ha, the reason why they put on labels, don't open, no user replaceable parts inside, is because they don't want you to see how badly you have been robbed.


----------

